
Dutch launch 'intelligent bicycle' that warns of danger - lelf
http://phys.org/news/2014-12-dutch-intelligent-bicycle-danger.html
======
blacksmith_tb
Interesting to see that in Holland 'danger' for cyclists is... other cyclists.
I was expecting systems that detect cars, trucks, and buses. It seems like
using Hall effect, say, and letting the machine build a profile of how near on
average vehicles get to the bike, you might be able to squeeze out a warning,
but if it was only 1s, I am not sure that would be of much use.

